# Still experimenting..



## HideHunter (Dec 23, 2018)

I continue to fool around trying to find something I "like.. I've played with various "grips".. I like bare wood.. especially in the summer. But, winter - I need some type of "grip" to keep my glove from slipping. I've played with several kinds of wraps - but - Here's my latest (and please be gentle - my very first  ) attempt at checkering.. Dug out and old set of checkering tools I got in a trade 40+ years ago. Not pretty, but I kind of like the way it feels, so far.. We'll see...


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I checked out your checking and I'd say it adds two more checks to the "What I like about this stick" list: adds functionality and looks good.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I like the checkering too. It's something I'd like to try someday.


----------



## Walker (Sep 10, 2018)

I never thought of checkering on a walking stick, but sounds like a good idea. I did a few gun stocks years ago, and I am going to try it on a walking stick too.


----------



## HideHunter (Dec 23, 2018)

I made a second attempt.. I can see where one would get better with practice.. but I have several things going against me.. I'm not an artist.. I'm not a patient man.. and I'm among my own worst critics.  Good thing is, I think it will accomplish its purpose and adds a bit to the stick.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It looks good to me.


----------



## DesertLoon (Mar 2, 2019)

Very even.


----------

